# "Device or resource busy" LVM2 volume trying e2fsck [SOLVED]

## shorawitz

I haven't been able to find a clue to this problem here in the forums, nor via several google searches...

I have a software RAID 5 array:

Personalities : [raid5] [raid4]

md0 : active raid5 hda1[0] hdd1[3] hdc1[2] hdb1[1]

      732587712 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [4/4] [UUUU]

unused devices: <none>

Several lv's on /dev/md0:

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/vs1' [2.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/vs2' [1.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/vs3' [2.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/vs4' [10.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/vs5' [10.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/music' [50.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/video' [20.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/apps' [50.00 GB] inherit

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg0/backup' [300.00 GB] inherit

My problem is this, I wanted to unmount one of the lv's and run fsck on it, but the following is what happens:

vhost1 rules.d # umount /mnt/apps

vhost1 rules.d # e2fsck /dev/vg0/apps

e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)

e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/vg0/apps

Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?

Can anyone guide me to a solution for this?  I have been able to shutdown (unmount) the entire volume group (vg0) and then successfully start the e2fsck, but I'd like to work with just one of the lv's at a time.  This is preventing me from being able to grow any one volume without taking the whole system down.

Thanks for your help!Last edited by shorawitz on Thu Jan 11, 2007 8:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## shorawitz

Got some help from the good folks on the #vserver channel.  It seems that all of the vservers' namespaces have mounts to the filesystem in question (didn't realize that.)  Since I didn't have the latest utils (sys-cluster/util-vserver 0.30.212,) I had to enter each namespace and umount the filesytem in question before it was closed.

"dmsetup info -c" will show the lv to be Open until all namespaces have unmounted.

"namespace -e <xid> umount <mount point>" will release the filesystem from that namespace.

Hope this helps if someone else runs into this.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

I'm having this same problem, but I can't figure out from your posting exactly what I'm supposed to do. "namespace" isn't a command. So, what command do I type to unmount a given vg filesystem?

Thanks for the help.

EE

----------

